# HHN 2022 Never Go Alone – Official Guest List



## FoxC63

*HHN 2022 Never Go Alone - Official Guest List

*
This is a supplement to the* Official 2022 HHN 31 - Horror is Universal* thread.
All information can be found there along with discussions and helpful planning tips.​
This is the* Official Guest List* thread designed to help those interested in meeting up with friends and like minded fans or singles wanting to share rides or just mingle. When it comes to Private Tours we’ve got you covered, whether you’re looking to join a group or needing to fill in open slots within your own group.

If you would like to be on the list, just post your information including the following:

Date of Travel / Group Size
Hotel/Resort or Floridian
Date(S) Attending HHN
Tickets/Passes
Public / Private Tour/ Date

*Examples*:
Sept 1 – Sept 7 / 2 Adults, 1 (17y), 1 (13y)​Royal Pacific​Private Tour 9/09/22 / Need 6 people.​
Sept 1 – Sept 7 / Single​Floridian​Private Tour 9/09/22 / Looking to join.​
*Note, this is a public forum and if you wish to contact anyone listed here, please use the Private Messaging System.*

Just a reminder, HHN, which is heading into its 31st year, will take place on 43 nights between September 2nd through October 31st. The dates are as follows:

September 2-4, 7-11, 15-18, 21-25, 28-30
October 1-2, 5-9, 12-16, 19-23, 26-31
​


----------



## FoxC63

8/20 – 9/03 / @FirstNightTourer / 2 Adults
Pop Century/Aventura
RIP Private Tour 9/02 / *Looking to join* – Please PM

8/27 - 9/03 / @MTraub70 / 2 adults and 1 teen (14)
Dockside for 5 nights then moving to Hard Rock for last 2 nights
HHN 9/02 / Single night ticket, adding EP when available

9/01 - 9/28 / @schumigirl / 2 adults
Sapphire Falls/RPR
Rush of Fear with EP (if available)

9/02 - 9/03 / @heidijanesmith / 6 adults
Saphire Falls Resort
Public RIP 9/02 at 7:00 2 Adults
Public RIP 9/03 at 7:00 4 Adults

9/02 – 9/10 / @mamamelody2  / 2 adults 16 yr old son
Aventura
Rush of Fear Dates?

9/02 – 9/06 / @scottishgirl1 / 5 adults
PBH
Rush of Fear for opening weekend
Scare Actor dining 9/02
Unmasking the Horror 6 house tour 9/03
Public RIP 9/03 at 6.30pm

9/03 / @Matt Morales  / 1 Adult
Royal Pacific
AP with ROF - *Hoping to meet new friends, PM me!*

9/04 - 9/09 / @brandelyncon74  / 2 adults, 1 14-year-old
Disney's Port Orleans French Quarter
HHN 9/07 with express passes. First Timers!

9/06 - 9/13 / @Marquibiri  / 3 Adults
RoF + Ex
Universal Endless Resort
Unmasking the Horror Tour 9/08
SW HoS 9/09

9/07 – 9/19 / @Monykalyn / Adults 1-2, may be up to 5 on a weekend.
SF
Rush of fear with EP if they become available.
UtH tour sometime during week (not sure what day yet)
RIP Tour-dates not determined

9/07 - 9/10 / @patster734/ 2Adults
Sapphire Falls
HHN - Thursday, Sept. 8
Premier AP free HHN ticket

9/09 – 9/12 / @Bird003 / 2 adults
Disney Pop Century Resort
Public RIP Tour: 9/11/22

9/09 – 9/12 / @ClapYourHands  / 1 adult, 2 kids (14,12)
Wingate
Attending 9/9*-9/11 ROF

9/10 - 9/14 / @lisam70  / 2 adults with AP’s
RP
HHN 9/11  First HHN for both of us !

9/11 – 9/16 / @contemporarymom  / 2 Adults
PBH
Public RIP Tour 9/11

9/14 – 9/28 / @BagOLaughs / 2 adults
Cabana Bay Beach Resort
Hope to get Rush of Fear and will attend nights which fit around our other plans

9/15 - 9/19 / @Chumpieboy  / 2 victims
RPR
09/15 - 09/18 + 09/22 (5 nights total)
ROF+Express

9/15 – 9/18 /  @Eeyore1220  / 1 adult, 1 12-yr-old
RPR
HHN 9/17
Public RIP tour booked 9/17 - *would be open to joining a private group if one is being organized, though!*

9/15 - 9/19 @emmabelle / 2 adults
SF for now, may upgrade
HHN 9/18

9/16 / @DVC_HK  / 1 Adult
WDW Floridian 9/15 – 9/18
Public RIP 9/16 at 6:30

9/16 - 9/18 / @lcc2 / 1 adult, 1 teen
Hard Rock
HHN 9/17  RIP Tour Public/Private?

9/16 / @Matt Morales  / 1 Adult
Surfside
AP with ROF *Hoping to meet new friends, PM me!*

9/17 – 9/24 / @Skippyboo / Solo
Royal Pacific
Rush of Fear with Sept 18 Express Pass

9/18 / @BuckeyeBama / 7 Adults
WDW
HHN 9/18 (4 of the group will have HHN Express Passes, and we are all getting the Scream Early tickets)

9/18 / @gypsy_at_heart / 1 Adult
Port Orleans Riverside - WDW
Public RIP tour 9/18 @ 7:30 (first timer!!)

9/18 - 10/01 /  @Lynne G / 1 adult
most of time except we will be 2 for a long weekend in there
SF for our stay
RIP Private Tour 9/24

9/20 – 9/24 / @PixieT78 / 1 adult
Royal Pacific
HHN 9/21 (first timer!!)
Currently regular ticket, need to look at options
***also may head over for a night between Sept 15-18 as am staying at AKL
***probably open to joining a tour if the dates line up

9/21 – 9/25 / @Cottoncandylove / 2 adults, 1 teen (15)
Royal Pacific
RIP Private Tour 9/24 / *Need peeps *- Please PM

9/21 - 9/25 / @keishashadow / 2 ’supposed’ adults
SF
9/21, 9/22, 9/23 & 9/25
tix TBD

9/21 - 9/25 / @tricky1 / Solo Trip
SF
tickets tbd

9/22 – 9/26 /  @TikiRob / 2 adults, 2 teenage daughters (their first visit!)
Cabana Bay Beach Resort
 *We will go every night to HHN if Rush of Fear pass is available*

9/28/22 / @SteveW8002  / Solo Traveler
Copper Creek Villas
Private Tour 9/28/22 / *Looking to join.*

9/29 – 10/02 / @jmv5010  / 2 Adults
Cabana Bay
HHN 9/30


----------



## FoxC63

10/1-10/8 / @patster734 / 4 Adults
Sapphire Falls
HHN - Wednesday, Oct. 5
Single night HHN ticket
Public RIP 8PM

10/6 - 10/9 / @vinotinto / 2 adults and 2 teens (17 and 15)
Hard Rock
10/8 Single Day / Express Pass

10/6 - 10/10 / @soniam / 3
Hard Rock
10/6 - 10/10
Single Day / Express Pass

10/08/22 / @Leia’s Mom / 2 Adults
Resort?
10/08/22 / HHN Private Tour – Looking to join!

10/13 - 10/16 / @MinnieMSue  / 1 adult and one teen (18)
Sapphire Falls
HHN on 13 and 15
Behind the screams 6 house tour on 10/14.

10/15 – 10/21 / @wmoon / 2 Adults, 1 teen (15)
HRH
Frequent Fear passes, with express I think or an Rip tour.

10/16 / @shb5007  / 2 Adults
Looking to join RIP Private Tour?

10/21 - 10/29 / @SPAM / 1 solo adult (unless something changes)
Cabana Bay Resort
October 23/26/27 / UOAP/Frequent Fear Pass
No tours booked at this time.

10/23-10/30 / @agavegirl1 / 2 Adults
Portofino
Public RIP tour 10/26/22 at 8PM
May add another HHN admission

10/24 - 11/01 @FoxC63 / 3 Adults
Royal Pacific
RIP Private Tour 10/30 at 5:30pm / Need 7 peeps!
Update 8/15/22:  Need 4 people
*Update 9/20/22:  Tour is FULL*

10/26-10/31 / @Ta.Ham1989 / 2 Adults
Resort:  NA
RIP Private Tour 10/30

10/26 -10/27 / @leiaorgana / 3 Adults
Hard Rock Hotel
Premiere AP / Public Tour @ 7:30pm 10/26

10/27 / @Jangles / 2 adults
Public RIP tour 10/27 at 7pm.
WDW
10/31
 HRH

10/27 – 11/01 / @TAnsley  / 3 Adults, 1 Teen
Royal Pacific
RIP Private Tour 10/30

10/30 / @Wembleygal / 1 Adult
Residence Inn near Universal
10/30 - just joined, Private RIP at 5:30 pm
10/31 - public RIP at 7:00 pm

10/30 / @TAnsley / 2 Adults & 2 Teens
10/30 - Private RIP at 5:30 pm

10/31 / @Citable  / 1 Adult
HHN 10/31


----------



## FoxC63

*RIP Tour 2021*
A work in progress, mind the construction!


_Scare Actor Meet & Greet 
2021 RIP Private Tour_​
*Scare Actor Meet & Greet*
There are a few Scare Actors roaming in and around Cafe la Bomba.  You are encourage to take photos with them, they stay true to character and are a lot of fun. 

_*Eats *at* Cafe la Bomba:*_
There were several stations for food and a few for beverages.

*Slider Station* offered three options; *Spicy chicken sliders* in buffalo sauce and topped with dill pickles.  *Ranch chicken sliders* with lettuce, tomatoes and topped with ranch sauce.  *Beef sliders* with grilled Angus beef, crispy potato sticks, queso blanco and salsa rosa.  All sliders were served in a sweet Hawaiian roll.


*Savory Station* served *Edamame-filled potstickers* with ponzu sauce.  *Wild mushroom flatbread* (vegan option), made with vegan cheese, dressed arugula and truffle aioli. *BBQ brisket flatbread* topped with grilled red onions, white cheddar sauce, smoked gouda, mozzarella and golden BBQ sauce. and the *Latin Mac* is a seashell pasta with white cheddar sauce, pulled pernil pork, cotija cheese and charred corn.


*Deli Station *offered a variety of items including vegan and gluten free options.  
*The meats:  *Sliced prosciutto di Parma, chorizo sausage, Venecia salami, and spicy soppressata.  
*More cheese please Gromit!  *There were slices of Wisconsin buttermilk bleu cheese, horseradish cheddar chive cheese and smoked gouda cheese.  
*Fresh Fruits: *Watermelon, catalope, honeydew, pineapple and grapes.
*Fresh Vegetables:* Heirloom grape tomatoes, grilled asparagus, red peppers, charred tajin spiced cauliflower, European cucumbers and carrot sticks.
*Summer Rolls* made with rice noodles, carrots, cabbage, tufu and served with Thai chili sauce
*Pickled items and Condiments *include Blue cheese stuffed green olives, Spiced Kalamata olives prepared with crushed red peppers, extra virgin olive oil and italian parsley. Lemon zest hummus, whole grain mustard and Dijon mustard.


*Coffee & Tea*
Other free beverages include bottled water and a variety of sodas (not pictured). 


*Dessert Station* had a _sweet_ array of yummies that included *Crime Scene Cake*, a flourless chocolate cake topped with bloody icing, it's vegetarian and gluten-free.  *Mint macarons* and* Pumpkin Tart *topped with whip cream and a chocolate square.


*Cash Bar* with Team Member Troy


----------



## soniam

10/6 - 10/10 / @soniam / 3
Hard Rock
10/6 - 10/10
Single Day / Express Pass


----------



## Lynne G

18 Sept to 1 Oct/ 1 adult most of time except we will be 2 for a long weekend in there
Private tour Sept 24


----------



## Jangles

27 Oct/2 adults public RIP tour at 7pm. Staying WDW. 
31 Oct/2 adults HRH.


----------



## schumigirl

@schumigirl

Sept 1st -28th  - 2 adults

Sapphire Falls/RPR

Rush of Fear with EP (if available)


----------



## wmoon

15th October - 21st October - 2dults, 1 teen (15)

Staying at HRH

Frequent Fear passes, with express I think or an Rip tour. 

Very first HHN for us. Very excited.


----------



## Cottoncandylove

Sept 21th - 9/25th  2 adults, 1 teen (15)

Staying at Royal Pacific

Only doing one night HHN and RIP tour - 9/24th

If anyone is wanting to go into a private tour perhaps


----------



## emmabelle

9/15 to 9/19 - 2 adults
SF for now, may upgrade
9/18 for HHN
regular admission hoping to add on express pass


----------



## FoxC63

Lynne G said:


> 18 Sept to 1 Oct/ 1 adult most of time except we will be 2 for a long weekend in there
> Private tour Sept 24



@Lynne G are you looking to join a Private tour or need anyone to join your group?



Cottoncandylove said:


> Sept 21th - 9/25th  2 adults, 1 teen (15)
> 
> Staying at Royal Pacific
> 
> Only doing one night HHN and RIP tour - 9/24th
> 
> If anyone is wanting to go into a private tour perhaps


@Cottoncandylove , how many peeps do you need?  Typically the limit is 10 per group although more can be added for an additional fee.  I think up to 12 people? 

Friends, please let me know and I'll add the info in. 
I can also update the numbers needed after you received confirmations, you'll just need to let me know the _new number_. 
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## FoxC63

September & October have been updated.  
Thank you all so much for your support!


----------



## Monykalyn

Sept 7-19-at least 1-2, may be up to 5 on a weekend.
SF
Rush of fear with EP if they become available.
UtH tour sometime during week (not sure what day yet)
RiP tour-dates not determined


----------



## Lynne G

Fox. Sorry, we are joining a group, I don’t know if more bodies are needed or not.  Still tossed as to where staying.  Though most likely a split with SF, and with maybe one if the top 3 in there too.  Hoping and hoping to see much lower AP rates for my stay 
.


----------



## FoxC63

Lynne G said:


> Fox. Sorry, we are joining a group, I don’t know if more bodies are needed or not.  Still tossed as to where staying.  Though most likely a split with SF, and with maybe one if the top 3 in there too.  Hoping and hoping to see much lower AP rates for my stay
> .



I can still add a number if you'd like.  Peeps could PM you and you could work as the liaison for your group. Anything to help. 

I agree with the prices.  Someone mentioned in another thread the Savvy Traveler discount is basically the same price as last years rack rates.  I don't know about that but we're feeling the pinch.


----------



## FirstNightTourer

Hey all,

Looking to join an RIP tour group for 2nd September. If anyone has 2 spaces would be really appreciated! 


Travel dates: 20 Aug- 3 Sept, 2 adults
Staying Pop Century/Aventura
*Looking to join private tour 02 September*

Never been to HHN before (and probably won't ever be able to again, once in a lifetime trip from the UK!). So really want to see it all with RIP. Wanted to buy a non-private but they sold out before I spotted they were on sale unfortunately.


----------



## macraven

You can book a public tour if you can’t join in for a private hhn tour
People do cancel their prebooked  tours for different reasons


----------



## MTraub70

8/27-9/3, 2 adults and 1 teen(14)
Staying at Dockside for 5 nights then moving to Hard Rock for last 2 nights
Going to HHN 9/2
Single night ticket, adding EP when available


----------



## FoxC63

Added @FirstNightTourer & @MTraub70 for September.


----------



## keishashadow

FoxC63 said:


> Date of Travel / Group Size
> Hotel/Resort or Floridian
> Date(S) Attending HHN
> Tickets/Passes
> Public / Private Tour/ Date


9/21-9/25 - 2 ’supposed’ adults
SF
9/21, 9/22, 9/23 & 9/25
tix TBD


----------



## FoxC63

You're all set @keishashadow


----------



## lcc2

Sep 16th-Sep 18th/1 adult,1 teen
Royal Pacific
HHN Sep 17th
Reg Admission & Express when available


----------



## keishashadow

FoxC63 said:


> You're all set @keishashadow


Thanks for setting up the thread, off to a great start!


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> Thanks for setting up the thread, off to a great start!



Thank you, I couldn't have done it without the support of you and @macraven - Queen and King of Halloween! 

Ugh, still can't load emojis!  

So a cut and paste will have to do


----------



## leiaorgana

October 26th – 27th / 3 adults

Hard Rock Hotel

Premiere AP / Public Tour @ 7:30pm 26/10


----------



## FoxC63

@lcc2 and @leiaorgana You are good to go!


----------



## leiaorgana

Thank you @FoxC63 ! You're a star!


----------



## PixieT78

Sept 20-24/ 1 adult
Royal Pacific
HHN Sept 21 (first timer!!)
Currently regular ticket, need to look at options 
***also may head over for a night between Sept 15-18 as am staying at AKL 
***probably open to joining a tour if the dates line up


----------



## BagOLaughs

Sep 14th -Sep 28th
2 adults 
Cabana Bay Beach Resort
Hope to get Rush of Fear and will attend nights which fit around our other plans, would be awesome if a group meets up while we're there, be nice to meet you all.


----------



## FoxC63

@PixieT78 and @BagOLaughs you're all set for September!


----------



## scottishgirl1

September 2nd to 6th 
5 adults at PBH
Booked public RIP at 6.30 on sat 3rd September (wondering if I should move to later!)
Thinking about booking  3 house UTH tour that weekend also
Currently single night ticket but hoping Rush of Fear might work for us for the 3 nights that weekend
First time ever at HHN


----------



## FoxC63

@scottishgirl1

Until your plans are more concrete, I currently have you listed as: 

9/02 – 9/06 / @scottishgirl1 / 5 adults
PBH
Public RIP 9/03 at 6.30pm


----------



## heidijanesmith

9/2-9/3 6 adults
3 Bd suite Saphire
Public RIP 9/2 at 7:00 2 Adults
Puplic RIP 9/3 at 7:00 4 Adults


----------



## FoxC63

@heidijanesmith you are good to go!


----------



## Ta.Ham1989

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you, I couldn't have done it without the support of you and @macraven - Queen and King of Halloween!
> 
> Ugh, still can't load emojis!
> View attachment 659715
> So a cut and paste will have to do View attachment 659718


@FoxC63 I registered on here just to see if you and @CAPSLOCK were going back this year! Have never posted  in this forum before.


----------



## FoxC63

Ta.Ham1989 said:


> @FoxC63 I registered on here just to see if you and @CAPSLOCK were going back this year! Have never posted  in this forum before.



Ahoy,  to the DIS!  Yes, we'll be there, hope our dates line up!

10/24 - 11/01 @FoxC63 / 3 Adults
Royal Pacific
*RIP Private Tour 10/30 at 5:30pm* / *Need 7 people *- Please PM.

You'll need to post 10 messages before you can access Private Message, go here:  *LINK*


----------



## FoxC63

Ta.Ham1989 said:


> @FoxC63 I registered on here just to see if you and @CAPSLOCK were going back this year! Have never posted  in this forum before.



After you post 10 messages, which may take a while you can access Private Message.  Look at the top Right hand corner for the envelope as seen below. 


or Post here when you're done and I'll PM you.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Ta.Ham1989 said:


> @FoxC63 I registered on here just to see if you and @CAPSLOCK were going back this year! Have never posted  in this forum before.


Unfortunately not planning to go this year, planning on next year though! 
I will let you know if my plans change


----------



## FoxC63

CAPSLOCK said:


> I will let you know if my plans change


Change your plans, pleeeeaaaaassseee!  A party isn't a party unless you and yours are there!


----------



## Bird003

September 11 with a rip tour!


----------



## macraven

Woot !!


----------



## Ta.Ham1989

@FoxC63 I'm trying to figure out posting here. LOL 
We will be there 10/26-10/31. Would love to join your RIP Tour.


----------



## Ta.Ham1989

@FoxC63 Working on my 10 posts. We will be there. I think I responded to you in another thread.


----------



## FoxC63

Ta.Ham1989 said:


> @FoxC63 Working on my 10 posts. We will be there. I think I responded to you in another thread.



 Sometimes posting 10 times takes awhile.  If you get locked, just try posting a few hours later or maybe the next day. No worries, I've got you!


----------



## FoxC63

Bird003 said:


> September 11 with a rip tour!


Hi buddy!

I never _assume_ anything...anymore. 

If you would like to be on the list, just post your information including the following:

Date of Travel / Group Size
Hotel/Resort or Floridian
Date(S) Attending HHN
Tickets/Passes
Public / Private Tour/ Date


----------



## Bird003

FoxC63 said:


> Hi buddy!
> 
> I never _assume_ anything...anymore.
> 
> If you would like to be on the list, just post your information including the following:
> 
> Date of Travel / Group Size
> Hotel/Resort or Floridian
> Date(S) Attending HHN
> Tickets/Passes
> Public / Private Tour/ Date


September 9-12 party of 2 adults
disney pop century resort
September 11 party
one night ticket
public rip tour September 11


----------



## FoxC63

@Bird003
You're all set to go!


----------



## TikiRob

September 22-26 / 2 adults and our 2 teenage daughters (their first visit!)
Cabana Bay Beach Resort
*We will go every night to HHN if Rush of Fear pass is available*


----------



## FoxC63

@TikiRob  you are all set!


----------



## Eeyore1220

Sept. 15-18 / 1 adult, 1 horror-obsessed 12-yr-old
RPR
HHN 9/17
Public RIP tour booked 9/17 - would be open to joining a private group if one is being organized, though!

My son is just shy of 13 but I think this will be heaven to him. He has had a really rough year - let's just say horror-obsessed, quirky types aren't exactly the top of the social food chain in 6th grade. I can't wait to surprise him with something just for him. I am a coaster wimp so during the days I'll be forcing him to ride a lot of rides alone, but I am ALL IN for the haunted houses!


----------



## FoxC63

@Eeyore1220 , you are all set!


----------



## Ta.Ham1989

FoxC63 said:


> Sometimes posting 10 times takes awhile.  If you get locked, just try posting a few hours later or maybe the next day. No worries, I've got you!


How will I know when I can PM you?


----------



## FoxC63

Ta.Ham1989 said:


> How will I know when I can PM you?



After you posted 10 times you'll get a new window added to your account called _Conversations_
Hitting the like, love buttons do NOT count as a post. You must write something in a post.
You'll need to post 10 messages before you can access Private Message, go here: *HERE*


----------



## FoxC63

You're all set!
10/26-10/31 / @Ta.Ham1989 / 2 Adults
Resort: NA
RIP Private Tour 10/30


----------



## lcc2

For anyone waiting to purchase Express Pass, I was just able to get tickets for my date.

A few weeks ago, I also changed hotel to Hard Rock.


----------



## keishashadow

lcc2 said:


> For anyone waiting to purchase Express Pass, I was just able to get tickets for my date.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I also changed hotel to Hard Rock.


Glad info was posted in the HHN thread this am, it’s been updated with the appropriate info


----------



## shb5007

Attending 10/16 (2 of us).  Plan is to do Express Passes... unless we have enough folks on here for a VIP tour...


----------



## macraven

Are you looking for a public or private hhn tour?
The private tour costs a lot and booking it means one person pays it all in advance and they own the tour
Owner of the tour decides what will be covered during your evening

Public tours is controlled by the tour guide for the group
They will take you thru each house and scare zone once and if there is hhn show presentation 

Last year the show was fabulous!


----------



## wagman67

Old UOR Vet...but total HHN noob...with questions.

Never been to UOR during HHN, but thinking of going Sep 3-8, this year. I would have wife, son, daughter-in-law and 9 month old grandson. Wife has less than zero interest in HHN (which is why we have not been), so she can take care of the little guy, while the rest do HHN.

 My questions are: what is the park like, during non-HHN hours? Are there any scary things that might frighten a little one? Or, is it business as usual, until HHN hours?

Thanks


----------



## macraven

Large prop items are covered during the day


----------



## keishashadow

wagman67 said:


> My questions are: what is the park like, during non-HHN hours? Are there any scary things that might frighten a little one? Or, is it business as usual, until HHN hours?


The park often tends to have a shift to a more adult crowd with many staying & screaming.  Babies are all different as to what can startle them, would think after a long day in the park it would continue to be business as usual as long as they exit before 5 pm.


----------



## Matt Morales

wagman67 said:


> Old UOR Vet...but total HHN noob...with questions.
> 
> Never been to UOR during HHN, but thinking of going Sep 3-8, this year. I would have wife, son, daughter-in-law and 9 month old grandson. Wife has less than zero interest in HHN (which is why we have not been), so she can take care of the little guy, while the rest do HHN.
> 
> My questions are: what is the park like, during non-HHN hours? Are there any scary things that might frighten a little one? Or, is it business as usual, until HHN hours?
> 
> Thanks


We went to USO during the day on HHN days last year.  While they cover most of the HHN props, they leave them uncovered at the front.  My 8-year-old, who was obsessed with watching HHN videos on YouTube, was afraid of hanging out and taking pictures with the decorations at the front of the park.


----------



## FoxC63

@wagman67 & @Matt Morales

Though I was feeling a bit lonely here on the HHN Guest List thread I appreciate you all posting... however we have an awesome* Official 2022 HHN 31 - Horror is Universal* thread for questions and comments.  My corner of the world is primarily for those wishing to connect with other party goers.  Please feel free to leave your information and I'll add it accordingly.  Hope to see you soon.


----------



## macraven

You do an awesome job on your thread !

Everyone appreciates it and all the work you do to keep it updated!


----------



## FoxC63

shb5007 said:


> Attending 10/16 (2 of us).  Plan is to do Express Passes... unless we have enough folks on here for a VIP tour...





macraven said:


> Are you looking for a public or private hhn tour?


I have the same question, please advise.


----------



## macraven

Typo oops…
Not thread but your sticky


----------



## Leia's Mom

October 8 HHN.  Would love to join a private tour. Organized a private tour last year and crashed a Dis one a prior year.  Heading over to Star Wars for rest of long weekend.


----------



## FoxC63

Cool, how many peeps?


----------



## Leia's Mom

FoxC63 said:


> Cool, how many peeps?


Oops. Sorry.  Only 2 of us doing HHN.  Mom and 18 year old daughter.


----------



## FoxC63

You're all set!

*October*
10/08/22 / @Leia’s Mom / 2 Adults
Resort?
10/08/22 / HHN Private Tour – Looking to join!


----------



## SPAM

October 21-29 / 1 solo adult (unless something changes)
Cabana Bay Resort
October 23/26/27
UOAP/Frequent Fear Pass
No tours booked at this time.


----------



## Jangles

SPAM said:


> October 21-29 / 1 solo adult (unless something changes)
> Cabana Bay Resort
> October 23/26/27
> UOAP/Frequent Fear Pass
> No tours booked at this time.


Have you already purchased a frequent fear pass? I haven’t seen them for sale yet.


----------



## SPAM

Jangles said:


> Have you already purchased a frequent fear pass? I haven’t seen them for sale yet.


No  just planning ahead (and anxiously waiting!).


----------



## tricky1

Sept. 21-25 
SF
Solo trip
tickets tbd


----------



## macraven

tricky1
i doubt you will remember me but met you
11 -12? years ago at hhn

see you in the fog this year…


----------



## FoxC63

SPAM said:


> October 21-29 / 1 solo adult (unless something changes)
> Cabana Bay Resort
> October 23/26/27
> UOAP/Frequent Fear Pass
> No tours booked at this time.


@SPAM you're all set for October

Sept. 21-25


tricky1 said:


> SF
> Solo trip
> tickets tbd


@tricky1 you're all set for September
 Come find me so we can play! hehehehe


----------



## tricky1

macraven said:


> tricky1
> i doubt you will remember me but met you
> 11 -12? years ago at hhn
> 
> see you in the fog this year…



How can anyone forget meeting you?  It was at RPR. 
Days go by slow and years go by fast. I’m looking forward to this year
I went solo 1st time last year and I was a little nervous about it,but it was great!


----------



## tricky1

FoxC63. I’m always up for a challenge


----------



## macraven

yes he is


he was correct about it was at RP lobby we met
years back!


----------



## Jangles

macraven said:


> tricky1
> i doubt you will remember me but met you
> 11 -12? years ago at hhn
> 
> see you in the fog this year…


There has to be more to this story!


----------



## agavegirl1

Only one night this year...

October 26, 2022 (2 adults)
Public RIP tour 8PM
Staying at Portofino 10/23-10/30
May add another HHN admission


----------



## FoxC63

@agavegirl1  you are all set for October!


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

September 18th - 1 person
Port Orleans Riverside
September 18th - 7:30 Public RIP tour

My first HHN! I did book once previously but a hurricane shut the park down. 

I will be at Disney from the 17th-30th, but I'm only doing the 1 Universal HHN as the Starcruiser is taking up my $$$


----------



## FoxC63

@gypsy_at_heart , you are all set to go for September

I hope you have a wonderfully frightful time!


----------



## MinnieMSue

We will be there 10/13-16 going to HHN on 13 and 15 and behind the screams 6 house tour on 10/14. Sapphire Falls.


----------



## scottishgirl1

Few changes to our details with this weeks announcements, have Rush of Fear for opening weekend, are doing Scareactor dining on 2nd September, Unmasking the Horror  6 house tour 3rd September and RIP 3rd September, staying at PBH


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Group of 7 going to WDW for 3 weeks in Sept. Staying in a few different resorts over that time period. 

HHN night - 7 adults - 9/18 - 4 of the group will have HHN Express Passes, and we are all getting the Scream Early tickets.


----------



## FoxC63

@scottishgirl1  and @BuckeyeBama you're all set for September

@MinnieMSue you are all set for October


----------



## DVC_HK

Sept 16th - 1 person
RIP tour 6:30 Public 
Floridian Sep 15th-18th


----------



## FoxC63

@DVC_HK ,  You are all set for September


----------



## Matt Morales

September 3/ Party of 1
Royal Pacific
AP with ROF

I'll be doing some recon before returning with the family on September 4, but would love to meet up with someone.

Also:

September 16/ Party of 1
Surfside
AP with ROF


----------



## FoxC63

@Matt Morales , You are all set for September.


----------



## lisam70

HHN Sunday 9/11
2 adults with AP’s
RP 9/10-9/14
First HHN for both of us !


----------



## FoxC63

@lisam70 , You are all set for September


----------



## patster734

**Edited for slight change of plans:  Adding a trip in September to use the free ticket.**

9/7 - 9/10 / @patster734/ 2Adults
Sapphire Falls
HHN - Thursday, Sept. 8
Premier AP free HHN ticket

10/1-10/8 / @patster734/ 4 Adults
Sapphire Falls
HHN - Wednesday, Oct. 5
Single night HHN ticket
Public RIP 8PM


----------



## MinnieMSue

Just saw I forgot to put my party into my post for our 10/13-16 trip 1 adult and one teen (18)


----------



## Citable

Hello, I'm doing HNH on 10/31 as a solo trip. It's my first time doing the event


----------



## macraven

Hope you have a fantastic time!


----------



## Chumpieboy

09/15 - 09/19
2 victims
RPR
09/15 - 09/18 + 09/22 (5 nights total)
ROF+Express


----------



## Wembleygal

@Wembleygal 
Residence Inn near Universal
10/30 - just joined, Private RIP at 5:30 pm
10/31 - public RIP at 7:00 pm


----------



## FoxC63

@patster734 , @MinnieMSue , @Citable , @Chumpieboy and @Wembleygal 

You are all set to go!

 to the DIS @Wembleygal


----------



## FoxC63

@Wembleygal

You'll need to post 10 messages before you can access Private Message, click on the: *LINK*

After you post 10 messages, which may take a while you can access Private Message. Look at the top Right hand corner next to your user name for the envelope as seen below.



or Post here when you're done and I'll PM you.


----------



## Wembleygal

FoxC63 said:


> @Wembleygal
> 
> You'll need to post 10 messages before you can access Private Message, click on the: *LINK*
> 
> After you post 10 messages, which may take a while you can access Private Message. Look at the top Right hand corner nest to your user name for the envelope as seen below.
> View attachment 694101
> 
> 
> or Post here when you're done and I'll PM you.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## SteveW8002

Copper Creek Villas
Solo Traveler
Private Tour 9/28/22 / Looking to join.  Thanks!


----------



## Wembleygal

SteveW8002 said:


> Copper Creek Villas
> Solo Traveler
> Private Tour 9/28/22 / Looking to join.  Thanks!



Best of luck!
I'm doing Howl O Scream that night ...


----------



## ClapYourHands

September 9-12; 1 adult, 2 kids (14,12)
Staying offsite at Wingate
Attending 9/9*-9/11
ROF
No tour - we’re preparing for the zombie apocalypse so navigating the hordes will be a training exercise.

* flight time dependent. We are scheduled to land a little after 10pm on 9/9, so assuming we’re not super delayed, we hope to go directly to UO and get in a couple of houses.


----------



## lcc2

Just an update:

9/16 - 9/18 / @lcc2 / 1 adult, 1 teen
Hard Rock
HHN 9/17
RIP tour


----------



## jmv5010

September 29-October 2
Cabana Bay, 2 adults
HHN September 30


----------



## FoxC63

@SteveW8002 , @ClapYourHands , @lcc2 and @jmv5010 

You are set to go for September
Please make sure your info is correct, if there is anything I need to add, just post me a note!


----------



## FoxC63

I will say, since the new board update, I'm no longer receiving email notification from the Guest List thread as well as others.


----------



## FoxC63

@SteveW8002 

You may want to buy a Public RIP Tour to lock in the savings now.  You can always cancel when you find a Private group to join.


----------



## macraven

FoxC63 said:


> I will say, since the new board update, I'm no longer receiving email notification from the Guest List thread as well as others.


resign up for it and see if that helps

I get all my notifications but sometimes it lags a day behind


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I never been to HHN and have the chance.. Someone I would go with is scared of jumps. Is this like a legit party around the park, with the houses being more " fun " than actually scaring people ( besides jump scares obv )


----------



## macraven

scares are done inside the houses and it’s area outside the houses and the scare zones


----------



## brandelyncon74

9/4-9/9 Disney's Port Orleans French Quarter/2 adults, 1 14-year-old
Attending HHN on 9/7 with express passes. First Timers!


----------



## Skippyboo

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I never been to HHN and have the chance.. Someone I would go with is scared of jumps. Is this like a legit party around the park, with the houses being more " fun " than actually scaring people ( besides jump scares obv )


There are 10 houses and 5 scare zones around the park. There are going to be lots of jump scares in the houses. One or 2 maybe more light hearted like Beetlejuice level of scary. Scary zones are going to have fog, costume monsters, people with chainsaws. You may want to have your friend watch some YouTube videos of previous HHN to see if they can handle it.


----------



## FoxC63

@brandelyncon74 , 
You are all set for September

Please look out for me,...um.. I mean, look for me.  I'll show you a scary good time!  
hehehehe!


----------



## Skippyboo

September 17-24, Going Solo
Staying Royal Pacific 
Rush of Fear with Sept 18 Express Pass


----------



## FoxC63

@Skippyboo you're all set for September


----------



## mamamelody2

Sept 2-10/ 2 adults 16 yr old son
Aventura
Rush of Fear

We are HHN first-timers!


----------



## FoxC63

@mamamelody2  you are all set for September

Have a wickedly awesome time!


----------



## contemporarymom

PBH Sept 11- 16 
Myself and DH
Public RIP Tour 9/11


----------



## FoxC63

@contemporarymom  you are set to go for  September

Have a great time!


----------



## Marquibiri

*Oh Boy! I haven't been on here for ages! Sign me up for 9/6-9/13.
Three heavily drinking adults *
*RoF + Ex
Universal Endless Resort
Also doing SW HoS on the 9th and Unmasking the Horror Tour on the 8th*

*Mac!!!! How you been? What are your dates this year!*


----------



## macraven

did you find the email i sent you few days back ?


----------



## FoxC63

@Marquibiri  you are set to go for September 

Get ready for some serious fun!


----------



## macraven

Marco…you are there now today
YAY… have fun!!


----------



## vinotinto

soniam said:


> 10/6 - 10/10 / @soniam / 3
> Hard Rock
> 10/6 - 10/10
> Single Day / Express Pass


We have almost the same dates, and we’re also staying at HRH. I don’t know if you remember, but I ran into you at HHN last October and we had a brief chat! Your hair makes it very easy to recognize you!


10/6 - 10/9 @vinotinto
Hard Rock
2 adults and 2 teens (17 and 15)
10/8 Single Day / Express Pass


----------



## soniam

vinotinto said:


> We have almost the same dates, and we’re also staying at HRH. I don’t know if you remember, but I ran into you at HHN last October and we had a brief chat! Your hair makes it very easy to recognize you!
> 
> 
> 10/6 - 10/9 @vinotinto
> Hard Rock
> 2 adults and 2 teens (17 and 15)
> 10/8 Single Day / Express Pass


I remember you. I couldn’t remember your screen name though. Hair is still blue and short. Say hi if you see me


----------



## FoxC63

@vinotinto  you're all set for October


----------



## TAnsley

We went to HHN on Sept 2-5 already, and stayed at Dockside Inn.  It was 4 of us, myself and my 3 kids ages 15,19, and 24. 
We are also going Oct.27- Nov. 1, staying at Royal Pacific. That trip is myself, my wife and the same 3 kids BUT, all three have birthdays earlier in October so ages 16, 20, and 25.  Funny how that works!


----------



## soniam

TAnsley said:


> We went to HHN on Sept 2-5 already, and stayed at Dockside Inn.  It was 4 of us, myself and my 3 kids ages 15,19, and 24.
> We are also going Oct.27- Nov. 1, staying at Royal Pacific. That trip is myself, my wife and the same 3 kids BUT, all three have birthdays earlier in October so ages 16, 20, and 25.  Funny how that works!


Nothing will scare you, since you have potentially 3 young drivers


----------



## DL1WDW2

Hi Just want to remind you 
You must go to the Dead Coconut Lounge (better than Trader Sam’s ) !)  It opens  at 5 or 6 in the Uper level City Walk area. 
Formerly known as the Red Coconut Lounge . It has  2 levels so plenty of  seating, etc ( unlike Trader Sam’s )… plus nightly live stage shows performing “Spooky Songs “  by 3 Vampy Performers . 
Please do not forget You will dread the day you forgot to go Dead .


----------



## FoxC63

@TAnsley you're all set for October!

We're looking forward to meeting you and your family!


----------



## Jangles

DL1WDW2 said:


> Hi Just want to remind you
> You must go to the Dead Coconut Lounge (better than Trader Sam’s ) !)  It opens  at 5 or 6 in the Uper level City Walk area.
> Formerly known as the Red Coconut Lounge . It has  2 levels so plenty of  seating, etc ( unlike Trader Sam’s )… plus nightly live stage shows performing “Spooky Songs “  by 3 Vampy Performers .
> Please do not forget You will dread the day you forgot to go Dead .


Added to my list. Thanks.


----------



## sipnride

Flying out now. HHN on Halloween!


----------

